# Official Announcement!



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe more information like when where etc? Or did I miss it?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds a lot like what the "Heros on the Water" does with kayaks.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

JMZ400 said:


> Maybe more information like when where etc? Or did I miss it?


It will Be August 18th at PAC Kayak rentals. I may have not put the location in there.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

krash said:


> Sounds a lot like what the "Heros on the Water" does with kayaks.


It is very similar to HOW. While those guys a great group of guys and do a really good job. Mission Six offers a more personal touch to the trips and events we put on.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

MissionSix said:


> It is very similar to HOW. While those guys a great group of guys and do a really good job. Mission Six offers a more personal touch to the trips and events we put on.


What is the location? Texas or Louisiana?


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> What is the location? Texas or Louisiana?


It us Louisiana at Pointe Aux Chenes Kayak Rentals


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

MissionSix said:


> It us Louisiana at Pointe Aux Chenes Kayak Rentals


Thank you


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

No problem. If you guys are interested in seeing more about what we do, please take a look at www.Mission6.org


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is the official link! Please let us know if you are interested in taking a veteran fishing and hanging out with Mission Six, Vets4Vets and Shoreline Charters. This is guaranteed to be a good time. Oh yeah, Food will be provided so please let us know if you plan to make it so we can plan ahead and have enough food. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1906433112740943/?ti=icl


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is the official link! Please let us know if you are interested in taking a veteran fishing and hanging out with Mission Six, Vets4Vets and Shoreline Charters. This is guaranteed to be a good time. Oh yeah, Food will be provided so please let us know if you plan to make it so we can plan ahead and have enough food. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1906433112740943/?ti=icl


----------

